
Becoming Warren Buffett Documentary - valueinvest
https://meeflix.com/blog/videos/becoming-warren-buffett-documentary/
======
alexanderugbit
I found it fascinating how Warren Buffett caps his daily spending on his fast
food. "$3.17 is a bacon, egg and cheese biscuit. The market's down this
morning, so I think I'll pass up the $3.17 and go for the $2.95."[1]

I imagine him doing the same for lunch or dinner at a place like In N Out
where burgers go for about that same price [2]. Depending on if he goes all
out.

I wonder if he is truly this frugal or just does this because it keeps him
grounded.

[1] [http://www.marketwatch.com/story/billionaire-buffett-says-
he...](http://www.marketwatch.com/story/billionaire-buffett-says-he-caps-
spending-at-mcdonalds-on-stock-markets-down-days-2017-01-05) [2]
[http://secretmenus.com/in-n-out-burger/full-menu/](http://secretmenus.com/in-
n-out-burger/full-menu/)

